# White gravel... can I make it look good?



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Tomorrow I am picking up my new tank. I decided to get a used one off of craigslist because it was a much cheaper way to go. The tank I am getting comes with 2 new bags of white gravel. I really like making my aquariums look as natural as possible, but I am wondering if there is anything I can do to make this white gravel look natural. Th tank has a black background and large manzanita branches for decor. Will this look okay with white gravel or should I mix something in with it? Or should I just toss out the gravel and go and get a few bags of sand for the tank. I would love your guys' input! This is a south american set up BTW.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a tank with white gravel and I love it.
Looks great to me. But you have to decide what you want to look at all day everyday.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you have any pics of your tank?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I really enjoy the look.

I have other tanks with natural rocks and sand too though


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That looks to me like it has blue or some other darker color mixed in. My gravel is white with some beige or tan mixed in & a black background. I like it a lot. I don't have a pic & think my batteries are dead for the camera but will check and see. Look in the "Your Tanks" section. I'm sure you will find some using white gravel with a black background.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

it has Little black gravel in it. not much though.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

just switched back to white sand. i think it makes the tank look more clean and definitely brightens it up a little...not a fan of the looks natural thing and have switched up the sand and decor numerous times and will again when i get tired of my current set-up. but yeah just switched from black sand to white (again) and glad i did. oh btw sand is much easier to keep clean since all the muck stays on top of the substrate


----------

